# nur ganz bestimmte emails weiterleiten



## bezier (10. Feb. 2009)

hallo,
wie kann ich emails von einem bestimmten absenders, am besten auch mit einem bestimmten betreff weiterleiten?

also ähnlich dem spamfilter, aber eben nicht löschen oder als spam kennzeichen, sondern eben weiterleiten.


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2009)

Du könntest versuchen dafpr ein procmail recipe zu schreiben. Du findest die Procmail recipes im Home Verzeichnis jedes Users.


----------



## bezier (13. Feb. 2009)

dank dir. hat funktioniert!


----------

